# Selling Darts to NJ



## Palenque (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey I gotta question, 
Unfortunately i'v had to sell my pumilios, I just have way too much going on and I just dont have the time to breed these guys to their full potential. Someone who is interested in picking them up lives in NJ so my question is: Is it legal to sell darts to someone who resides in NJ? I'm from NY where it's legal to keep and sell darts but in NJ you need a permit. Would I need a permit to sell to him? Could he pick them up in ny and obtain a permit after he's in possession of the frogs? I'm not sure where the law stands of this and would like to go about it the legal way. 
Thanks


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know the law in its entirety, but I think that individuals require a permit for almost every species of reptile or amphibian (which I understand is pretty easy to acquire). I think it's probably also true that very few people have these permits. There are a few species that are illegal to own (such as Axolotls), but dart frogs are not in that category.

Hope that helps, Richard.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is legal to sell them to a person in NJ. The way the process works, the permit is obtained after the animals are aquired. If they already have a permit the frogs are added to the permit after they aquire the frogs. 
The permit is inexpensive and easy to get. 
Resticted species are anything venomous, on the USA's Endangered Species list and/or animals that are on the state's endangered list with a couple of exceptions, for example any aquatic larval salamanders, or most corn snake color variations. . 
You do not need a permit to sell to him. 

Ed


----------

